# Gamer PC bis max. 750 Euro



## pc_her (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute ! 

Ich bin neu auf dem Gebiet PC-Zusammenstellung, von daher werd ich mir den auch nicht selbst zusammenbauen, sondern bei hardwareversand oder ähnliches zusammenbauen lassen.

Also ich möchte mir dämnächst einen neuen PC zulegen. Es ist nicht so, dass ich nur gamen will, aber darauf sollte schon das Hauptaugenmerk liegen.
Wenn mal ein paar Spiele wie Crysis oder ähnliches nicht auf allerhöchster Auflösung gehen ist das auch nicht schlimm, hauptsache alles läuft flüssig.
(Hauptsächlich zocke ich so Sachen wie Skyrim, Diablo 3, wenns dann rauskommt Guild Wars 2, Borderlands 2, etc.. also nicht sowas wie BF3, MW3,..)

Budget liegt bei max. 750 €, eher darunter, wie gesagt es muss kein PC sein der alle Spiele auf ultra hoch schafft, wenn ja auch gut 

Monitor habe ich bereits (1920x1080), alles andere an Hardware und Software auch.
Ich habe hier noch wo 2x2GB RAM Sticks rumliegen, wobei die aber schon wirklich alt sind (schätze 2006 herum) und eine Radeon HD 5870, die ich eigentlich gerne verbauen möchte, nur wird hier das spielen schwierig oder?

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe !


----------



## coroc (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo und Willkommen 


Hast du vor zu übertakten? Sind noch alte Festplatten vorhanden? Brauchst du noch Windows?

Ich vermute dein Ram ist DDR2 Ram, dazu bräuchtest du ein passendes Board und die dazu passenden CPUs sind einfach veraltet

Daher brauchst auch neuen Ram, poste doch mal die genaue Bezeichnung


----------



## pc_her (17. Mai 2012)

Ich denke nicht, dass ich übertakten werde, da ich nicht mal eine Ahnung habe wie das geht. 
Bringt das einen großen Vorteil?

Windows habe ich bereits, Festplatte nicht.
Ja ist DDR2 RAM, also neuen kaufen


----------



## scheaza (17. Mai 2012)

Am  besten nimms´t du dir für den Preis nen AMD CPU und versuchst am besten deine alte graka noch dazu, wenn die dir zu wenig Leistung hat kannst du ja noch eine kaufen, aber bis 750 euro bekommt man ja sowieso nen rel. guten gamer pc


----------



## coroc (17. Mai 2012)

Oder die Graka übertakten


----------



## scheaza (17. Mai 2012)

Was hast du denn jetzt für nen pc?


----------



## pc_her (17. Mai 2012)

Welche Spiele würden auf der HD 5870 noch gut laufen?

Und was würde ich jetzt neu um 750 € bekommen? (Also ohne jetzt die alte einzubauen)

Jetzt habe ich grad einen Laptop, den ich aber weiterverkaufe damit ich mir den neuen leisten kann.

Core i5-460M 
Mobility Radeon HD 5650
4 GB RAM
750 GB Festplatte

Achja, die Festplatte braucht wirklich nicht mega groß sein, denn mehr als 300 GB hatte ich glaub ich noch nie voll.


----------



## scheaza (17. Mai 2012)

Das kann ich gar nicht sagen das müsste man ausprobieren 
Ich dachte mal an sowas: 
I5 2500 k  um die 200 euro
ASUS P8B75-M LE, Sockel 1155, mATX, DDR3 mobo um die 70 euro
8GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 PC3-12800U CL9 Ram um die 50 euro
ne gtx 460 oder hd 6870 um die 120 euro
be quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt netzteil für 70 euro
WD Caviar Blue 500GB SATA 3 6Gb/s Festplatte fuer 70 euro
macht insgesamt so um die 600 €

dann brauchste noch windows, cd laufwerk und Gehäuse, 
wenn dus billiger willst nimm nen AMD fx 4100, dann wirds so um die 100 billiger, von der Leistung her aber fast gleich


----------



## scheaza (17. Mai 2012)

An deiner Stelle würde ich aber erstmal noch keine Grafikkarte mehr kaufen und erst deine 5870 versuchen und nur ne neue kaufen wenn du unzufrieden bist.


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2012)

Die ATI 5870 ist auf dem Niveau einer GTX 560 Ti. Also so schlecht ist die noch nicht. Die reicht noch eine Weile. Die würde ich auf jeden Fall weiter nutzen.
Für 750€ bekommst du einen traumhaften guten Rechner -- denn du sparst ja die Grafikkarte ein.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Mai 2012)

Wenn du nicht mehr zufrieden bist heißt wenn du deine Spiele nicht mehr in guter Qualität spielen kannst, dann würde ich die Graka aufrüsten.
Ich würde noch die 5870 verwenden


----------



## Thallassa (17. Mai 2012)

Was habt ihr denn alle, mal im Ernst? Da hat er eine HD5870 rumliegen, und ihr schlagt ihm AMD CPUS oder NE HD6870 vor? Die weniger Leistung hat, als eine HD5870, die immer noch total gut im Saft ist? (Vergleichbar HD6950 und HD7850, damit kommt man prima zurecht) insbesondere für Diablo III-Quatsch.

Hier mal ein Vorschlag, mit OC:

Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ~ 210
ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ~ 90
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ~ 40
Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ~ 40
be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ~ 80
Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ~ 80
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST31000524AS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ~ 80
Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ~ 105
LG Electronics GH22NS90, SATA, bulk | Geizhals.at Deutschland ~ 20

Oder: Festplatte weglassen und komplett eine 256ger Crucial verbauen. Kommt Budgetechnisch auf's Selbe raus. Crucial m4 SSD 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT256M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Macht genau 750....

Ohne OC lassen sich gut nochmal 100 Euro einsparen, damit haste so oder so dann nen Top-Rechner.


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2012)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn alle, mal im Ernst? Da hat er eine HD5870 rumliegen, und ihr schlagt ihm AMD CPUS oder NE HD6870 vor? Die weniger Leistung hat, als eine HD5870, die immer noch total gut im Saft ist? (Vergleichbar HD6950 und HD7850, damit kommt man prima zurecht) insbesondere für Diablo III-Quatsch.


 
Eben drum.
Eine 128GB SSD reicht meiner Meinung nach immer dicke. 
Allerdings will er zusammenbauen lassen und das klappt nicht mit dem Macho.
Daher würde ich die non-K Version nehmen. Eventuell einen Xeon.


----------



## pc_her (17. Mai 2012)

Ja 700 könnens schon sein, Windows habe ich ja bereits 
Kann man bei der Graka noch was verbessern?

@scheaza
Also ich habe jetzt deine Komponenten inkl. Laufwerk und Gehäuse und statt deiner Graka eine HD 7850 und ich komme auf 703 €, was mich eigentlich sehr anspricht 

Ok dann werde ich wahrscheinlich doch noch die 5870 verwenden


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Mai 2012)

Fuer deine Ansprüche reicht eine 5870 noch vollkommen.
Ich würde die Konfog von Thallassa nehmen ist ein sehr potenets System


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2012)

pc_her schrieb:


> Ok dann werde ich wahrscheinlich doch noch die 5870 verwenden


 
Die ist echt noch gut. Die reicht noch bis AMD eine neue Generation bringt.


----------



## pc_her (17. Mai 2012)

Also mehr als die 256GB SSD brauche ich glaube ich nicht, habe bis jetzt zumindest noch nie mehr gebraucht. ansonsten vllt eine 500 GB Festplatte?

Gut dann lasse ich die 5870 derweil, soll ich nun den i5 2500k oder den i5 3570k nehmen?
Gehts beim Gehäuse noch billiger, weil 80 Euro ist schon viel finde ich? (außer es ist wirklich ein top gehäuse)

(also ich würde nicht übertakten - bitte darauf achten, das probier ich in ein paar Jahren mal )


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2012)

Nimm Ivy Bridge und ein Z77 Mainboard. Du kannst den Boxed einbauen lassen und dir einen extra Kühler mit bestellen und den selbst tauschen oder mit einem Freund zusammen der sich auskennt.
Das Gehäuse ist schon sehr gut. Gute Gehäuse kosten eben.
Das ist auch gut und etwas günstiger.
BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 schwarz | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## True Monkey (17. Mai 2012)

> soll ich nun den i5 2500k oder den i5 3570k nehmen


 
Keinen von beiden 

Nimm einen i5 3450 (mit Z77 board) und ich zeige dir wie er mit zwei klicks im Bios auf 3,7 ghz mit allen kernen läuft 
Den Macho kannst du weglassen denn ein Sella (ca 17€) reicht vollkommen dann dafür


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Keinen von beiden
> 
> Nimm einen i5 3450 und ich zeige dir wie er mit zwei klicks im Bios auf 3,7 ghz mit allen kernen läuft
> Den Macho kannst du weglassen denn ein Sella (ca 17€) reicht vollkommen dann dafür


 
Der Xeon ist besser.


----------



## pc_her (17. Mai 2012)

Na welchen denn nun?  

wie sieht es nun mit 256gb SSD oder 500gb Festplatte aus?


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2012)

eine 128GB SSD sollte doch reichen oder?


----------



## pc_her (17. Mai 2012)

Ich meinte jetzt weil du geschrieben hast Festplatte weglassen und 256gb SSD, soll ich jetzt Festplatte + 128gb SSD nehmen oder nur die 256gb SSD?
bzw. ist die SSD unbedingt notwendig?
ich kenn mich halt nicht so aus


----------



## coroc (17. Mai 2012)

Die SSD ist ein muss! 2 Lieblingsspiele, Windoo und Programme kommen auf die SSD, der Rest auf die HDD


----------



## pc_her (17. Mai 2012)

ok dann 128gb SSD + 500gb HDD

welchen Prozessor nun? 2500k, 3450k oder 3570k ?


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2012)

128GB SSD plus HDD ist super. 

Wenn du übertakten willst den 3570k. Wenn nicht reicht der 3450.


----------



## coroc (17. Mai 2012)

Es gibt keinen 3450k
wenn es das Budget zulässt, nimm den 3570k, stromsparender, neue Fertigungstechnik, der Sandy i5 ist ab 4.5Ghz besser übertaktbar, da es mit dem Ivy Kühlungsprobleme gibt, aber ich würde den Ivy nehmen


----------



## pc_her (17. Mai 2012)

Dann halt nur 3450, hat vorhin jmd geschrieben.
Aber recht viel Unterschied ist nicht zwischen den beiden oder?
von der Leistung her.


----------



## coroc (17. Mai 2012)

Der i5 3570k hat einen offenen Multi, ist besser übertaktbar, aber ansonsten gibts so gut wie keinen Leistungsunterschied

Doch, die iGPU des 3570k ist deutlch besser, aber es kommt hauptsächlich drauf an ob du übertakten willst


----------



## True Monkey (17. Mai 2012)

Ich bin der jemand von vorhin 

Ich würde den 3450er nehmen denn er ist günstig, stromsparend und dank seiner geringen Stromaufnahme locker mit dem boxed zu kühlen (Oder sella wenn es ein wenig leiser sein soll)
Mit dem sind 3,7 ghz mit allen kernen problemlos drin und das sollte für alles reichen (standartspannung)


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Mit dem sind 3,7 ghz mit allen kernen problemlos drin und das sollte für alles reichen (standartspannung)


 
Funktioniert das auch mit einem H77 Mainboard?


----------



## True Monkey (17. Mai 2012)

Das habe ich noch nicht getestet von daher behaupte/dementiere ich das noch nicht


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Das habe ich noch nicht getestet von daher behaupte/dementiere ich das noch nicht


 
Dann teste das doch einfach mal. Am Ende kaufen sich alle den Prozessor und meckern dann weil das auf ihrem H77 Board nicht möglich ist.


----------



## True Monkey (17. Mai 2012)

Ich habe die ja nicht alle da aber sobald ich eins habe teste ich das.

bis jetzt sage ich ja immer mit Z77


----------



## pc_her (17. Mai 2012)

d.h mit dem 3450 bräuchte ich keinen extra kühler?


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich habe die ja nicht alle da aber sobald ich eins habe teste ich das.
> 
> bis jetzt sage ich ja immer mit Z77


 
Du kannst doch eine ausführliche Testrunde laufen lassen. Ähnlich wie du es mit der 2x 16 und 2x8 Lanes Sache gemacht hast. Das war sehr gut.


----------



## True Monkey (17. Mai 2012)

pc_her schrieb:


> d.h mit dem 3450 bräuchte ich keinen extra kühler?


 
Der boxed reicht eigendlich ....ist ja derselbe wie der beim 3770k dabei liegt und von daher reicht der auch für den 3450er @ 3,7 Ghz 
Aber ich würde trotzdem den Sella dazu nehmen um es ein wenig leiser zu haben


----------



## pc_her (17. Mai 2012)

Ok, vielen Dank 

Wie lang brauchst du ca. um zu wissen ob das mit dem mainboard bis 3.7 ghz geht?
Ich werd dann meine entgültige zusammenstellung nochmal reinstellen


----------



## True Monkey (17. Mai 2012)

Anfang nächster Woche sollte ich eins haben 

Ich bin am WE bei der EOS und komme vorher nicht dazu


----------



## pc_her (17. Mai 2012)

Ok bitte dann bescheid geben 

Achja, was ist der unterschied zwischen dem be quiet straight power 480w und dem pure power 530w netzteil?
liegen ja fast 30 euro dazwischen.


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich bin am WE bei der EOS und komme vorher nicht dazu


 
Habt ihr da einen Live Stream?


----------



## pc_her (17. Mai 2012)

Also hier nochmal die gesamte Zusammenstellung:

Intel Core i5 3450
Alpenföhn Sella
ASRock Z77 (wurde auch schon ein billigeres vorgeschlagen)
8 GB Corsair Vengeance (kosten bei hwv 53€, es gibt auch 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 MHz CL9 um 43€ - welche besser?)
Radeon HD 5870
be quiet! Straight Power 480w Netzteil (es gibt bei hwv auch das be quiet! Pure Power 530w Netzteil für 30 euro weniger?)
Seagate Barracuda 500GB Festplatte (gibt bei hwv auch billigere 500GB Festplatten - egal?)
Crucial m4 SSD 128GB
LG GH22NS90 Laufwerk
BitFenix Shinboi Gehäuse

Kosten : bei HWV ~680€

Wenn noch wo einsparungen möglich sind, die die Leistung nicht viel verändern bitte sagen !
Bei den Dingen in der Klammer bräuchte ich noch eure Hilfe ! 
Wenn ich jetzt nicht übertakten will, ist die Leistung um vieles schlechter als wenn ich den i5 dann auf 3.7ghz übertakte?

Vielen Dank im voraus !


----------



## Westcoast (17. Mai 2012)

der I5 3450 mit 3,1 ghz hat schon genug power je nach anwendung und spiel.


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2012)

Das Asrock Z77 Pro3 ist schon sehr günstig.
Kauf den günstigen RAM. Macht keinen Unterschied. 
Wenn es das Pure Power L8 ist kannst du das nehmen. 
Du kannst auch das Antec nehmen.
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520


----------



## True Monkey (17. Mai 2012)

Von schlechter kann man nicht reden bei der CPU 

Da der Ivy eine klein wenig mehr pro takt leistung gegenüber einer Sandy hat wage ich mal zu behaupten der ist auf Stock einen i5 2500 ebenbürtig.
Und da das ja bis jetzt die ultimatve Kaufempfehlung war solltest du recht gut damit aufgestellt sein


----------



## pc_her (17. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Asrock Z77 Pro3 ist schon sehr günstig.
> Kauf den günstigen RAM. Macht keinen Unterschied.
> Wenn es das Pure Power L8 ist kannst du das nehmen.
> Du kannst auch das Antec nehmen.
> hardwareversand.de  - Artikel-Information - Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520



Ok, danke 

 be quiet! PURE POWER CM BQT L8-CM-530W gibts, ich denke das meinst du oder? kostet 61€

@True Monkey
also wenn ich jetzt nicht übertakte hat er trotzdem eine gute leistung?
dann würd ich eben auf die 3,7 übertakten wenn du mir dann zeigen kannst wie das geht


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2012)

Das Pure Power L8 ist gut. Das kannst du nehmen.


----------



## True Monkey (17. Mai 2012)

> @True Monkey
> also wenn ich jetzt nicht übertakte hat er trotzdem eine gute leistung?
> dann würd ich eben auf die 3,7 übertakten wenn du mir dann zeigen kannst wie das geht


 
jepp der ist schon auf Stock sehr gut ....und falls du wissen willst wie das mit 3,7 geht dann frag mich 
Aber teste erst mal so und falls es nicht reicht freue dich darüber das du die möglichkeit hast die leistung noch zu steigern


----------



## pc_her (17. Mai 2012)

Gut, dann werde ich das so in den nächsten Wochen bestellen, evtl wird das eine oder andere Teil ja noch etwas billiger 

Danke an alle !


----------



## pc_her (18. Mai 2012)

Eine Frage noch: Macht es einen Unterschied ob ich 2x 4GB oder 1x8GB RAM nehme?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Mai 2012)

pc_her schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch: Macht es einen Unterschied ob ich 2x 4GB oder 1x8GB RAM nehme?


 
Für Dual Channel wäre es schon sinnvoller 2x4 zu nehmen, du kannst aber auch gleich 2x8 nehmen, wenns dir nicht zu teuer ist.


----------



## pc_her (18. Mai 2012)

Danke, dann werd ich wohl 2x4 nehmen


----------



## Softy (18. Mai 2012)

8GB RAM reichen zum Spielen völlig aus für die nächsten paar Jahre  

Den hier würde ich nehmen: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Board könntest Du auch dieses hier nehmen: ASRock Z75 Pro3, Z75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## pc_her (18. Mai 2012)

Leider kann hwv den Sella auch nur mitliefern, gibts noch Alternative Lüfter, die gleich eingebaut werden können?


----------



## Softy (18. Mai 2012)

Du kannst mal anfragen, ob einer von diesen Kühlern verbaut wird:

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/Intel+AMD/55674/Cooler+Master+Hyper+TX+3+EVO+-+Intel+AMD.article

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/Intel+AMD/51757/Alpenf%C3%B6hn+Civetta+-+92mm%2C+AMD+Intel.article

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/Intel/30901/Scythe+Katana+3,+nur+für+Intel-CPUs.article

edit: Wieso werden die Links nicht umgewandelt?


----------



## pc_her (18. Mai 2012)

Ok, danke 

Irgendein Leistungsunterschied zwischen denen?

Edit: evtl. werd ich doch den i5 2500k nehmen


----------



## Softy (18. Mai 2012)

Das sind alles bessere boxed-Ersatzkühler, die die CPU leise und kühl halten. Zum Übertakten bräuchtest Du daher schon einen stärkeren Kühler, und ein Z77-Board.


----------



## pc_her (18. Mai 2012)

Was sagt ihr zu dem?
Intel 750€ | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Also halt billigeres Mainbord+ der i5 2500k
Grafikkarte kann man sich wegdenken also - 280€
Evtl. auch sinnvoll? - oder das hier vorgeschlagene besser?


----------



## Softy (18. Mai 2012)

Ich würde ein aktuelleres Asrock Z75 oder Z77 Pro3 nehmen. Und zum übertakten bräuchtest Du noch einen stärkeren CPU-Kühler.

Beim Netzteil reicht auch die 430 Watt Variante gut aus.


----------



## pc_her (18. Mai 2012)

Ok dann warte ich noch auf den testbericht fürs übertakten mit dem i5 3450 und dem Z77 board.
Oder wär der 2500k besser?
Lüfter such ich gerade noch 
ist irgend ein unterschied zwischen den g.skill und den corsair 8 gb ram? außer ein 15€ preisunterschied.
Ich versuch jetzt noch alles rauszukratzen


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2012)

pc_her schrieb:


> Leider kann hwv den Sella auch nur mitliefern, gibts noch Alternative Lüfter, die gleich eingebaut werden können?



Nicht mal den bauen die ein? 



Softy schrieb:


> edit: Wieso werden die Links nicht umgewandelt?


 
Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Links von Hardwareversand über Geizhals werden umgewandelt. Gehst du aber direkt auf Hardwareversand und suchst da einen Artikel heraus wird der Link nicht umgewandelt.


----------



## Softy (18. Mai 2012)

pc_her schrieb:


> Ok dann warte ich noch auf den testbericht fürs übertakten mit dem i5 3450 und dem Z77 board.
> Oder wär der 2500k besser?
> Lüfter such ich gerade noch
> ist irgend ein unterschied zwischen den g.skill und den corsair 8 gb ram? außer ein 15€ preisunterschied.
> Ich versuch jetzt noch alles rauszukratzen



Dann wäre der i5-2500K geschickter. Der ist bei gleicher CPU-Frequenz nur minimal langsamer als der Ivy i5 und kann locker auf 4-4,5 GHz getaktet werden. Beim non-K i5-3450 ist bei ~3,7GHz Ende Gelände.

Kühler wäre der Thermalright Macho HR-02 sehr gut, allerdings ist der mit 162mm recht hoch und passt daher nicht in jedes Gehäuse.

RAM kannst Du günstigen mit 1333MHz nehmen, der Performanceunterschied zu 1600er RAM liegt bei 1-3%. Also niemals spürbar.


----------



## pc_her (18. Mai 2012)

Ne hab schon geschaut, aber stand in einem anderen thread dass man sie bitten könnte den trotzdem einzubauen.

Hmm, ok aber ich hätte gern irgendeinen Lüfter den hwv einbaut, gibt es einen der den 2500k übertaktet kühlt?
(wenn ich überhaupt übertakte, aber wär schon geil oder?


----------



## pc_her (18. Mai 2012)

Letzte Frage: Wenn ich ganz sicher nicht übertakten würde, welches System würdet ihr mir dann empfehlen?
Sollte ja billiger kommen oder?


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2012)

Dann reicht ein H77 Mainboard und der i5 3450.


----------



## coroc (18. Mai 2012)

Und eventuell noch der Alpenföhn Sella


----------



## pc_her (18. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Und eventuell noch der Alpenföhn Sella


 
Ja wie gesagt, den baut HWV anscheinend nicht ein, evtl. hat jemand eine Alternative?


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2012)

Der Boxed ist ausreichend. Den Sella musst du nicht haben.


----------



## coroc (18. Mai 2012)

Wieso sollte HWV den Sella nicht einbauen?


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Wieso sollte HWV den Sella nicht einbauen?


 
Das hatten sie wohl auf Anfrage gesagt. Alles über 400 Gramm wird nicht verbaut und der Sella wiegt 450 Gramm.


----------



## coroc (18. Mai 2012)

Waren es nicht mal 500? Oder war das ein anderer Versand?


----------



## pc_her (18. Mai 2012)

Dann werd ich morgen nochmal eine Zusammenstellung posten die nicht auf übertakten ausgelegt ist 

Danke euch !


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Waren es nicht mal 500? Oder war das ein anderer Versand?


 
Frag mich nicht. Ich weiß nicht welche Grenzen Hardwareversand hat aber die bauen wohl nur noch den Boxed ein.


----------



## Westcoast (18. Mai 2012)

soweit ich weiss baut hardwareversand.de nur große kühler nicht ein, weil beim transport die hardware beschädigt werden kann.


----------



## Softy (19. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte mal per mail angefragt, Kühler bis 400 Gramm Gewicht werden verbaut.


----------



## pc_her (19. Mai 2012)

Und welcher hätte unter 400g und trotzdem gute Leistung?


----------



## coroc (19. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht der Scythe Shuriken Rev.B (Sockel 478/775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (SCSK-1100) | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## pc_her (19. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann reicht ein H77 Mainboard und der i5 3450.



Welche Variante des H77?
Es gibt von ASRock das H77M, H77M-ITX, H77 Pro4/MVP und das H77 Pro4-M

Allerdings wenn ich doch iwann auf die 3,7 ghz übertakten will brauch ich ein z77 richtig?
Und dann halt noch einen extra cpu kühler.


----------



## ich111 (19. Mai 2012)

Nimm das Pro4/MVP, die anderen sind mATX oder ITX und sind daher nur für kleine Gehäuse empfehlenswert, da sie wengiger Anschlussmöglichkeiten bieten. Einen Kühler unter 400G würde ich nicht kaufen, da der auch nicht viel mehr als der Intelkühler leistet. 
Du könntest dir ja überlegen, ob du nicht doch selbst zusammenbaust. Wenn man ein Tutorial befolgt kann man eigentlich nichts falsch machen. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...156726-how-einen-pc-selbst-zusammenbauen.html
Zum Übertakten brauchst du ein Z77, allerdings auch eine CPU mit K. Da Intel nach Ivy Bridge aber eh keine CPUs mehr für 1155 bringt würde ich mir bei einer CPU ohne K nicht vorsorglich ein Mainboard mit Z77 nehmen.


----------



## pc_her (19. Mai 2012)

Dann werde ich das Pro4/MPV und den i5 3450 (oder wär der i5 3550 auch eine überlegung wert?) nehmen und keinen extra kühler weil ich den ja nicht unbedingt brauch wenn ich nicht übertakte.


----------



## coroc (19. Mai 2012)

Der 3550 ist halt etwas schneller, wenn das Geld über ist, nimm ihn, ansonsten lass es


----------



## pc_her (19. Mai 2012)

Reicht für den auch der Boxed Kühler?
(Und ein 430W Netzteil reicht auch? Wurde mal erwähnt.)


----------



## ich111 (19. Mai 2012)

Der boxed würde reichen, willst du aber deiner CPU und deinen Ohren was Gutes tun kaufst du dir den EKL Alpenföhn Sella (Sockel 775/1155/1156/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000053) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## True Monkey (20. Mai 2012)

> Zum Übertakten brauchst du ein Z77, allerdings auch eine CPU mit K.


 

Dann schau doch mal unten auf meine sig .....mein neuer kleiner 
Ist übrigens mit allen Kernen und wenn man kein Z77 Board nimmt verschenkt man ja nur knapp 20% brachliegende Leistung (Statt 3,2 damit dann 3,7 mit allen Kernen)


----------



## ich111 (20. Mai 2012)

Danke True Monkey 
Den dauerhaften Turbo auf allen Kerne hatte ich vergessen


----------



## True Monkey (20. Mai 2012)

Der 3450er hat nur einen 35er Turbo 

Aber einen 37er Multi im Bios


----------



## pc_her (20. Mai 2012)

Nochmal im gesamten:

CPU: Intel Core i5 3550 3,3 GHz
Board: ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP
RAM: 2x 4GB Corsair Valueselect DDR3-1333
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi Midi Tower
Netzteil: be quiet! PURE POWER CM BQT L8-CM-530W (Reicht hier nun das 430W Netzteil auch?)
HDD: Seagate Barracuda Green 7200.12 500 GB
SDD: Crucial M4 64GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50/70/90 bare

Gesamt 600€, dazu kommt dann wohl noch der Sella mit 17 €

Gruß


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

Sieht gut aus, und ja die 430W reichen auch


----------



## Softy (20. Mai 2012)

Ich würde, wie von True empfohlen, den i5-3450 + Asrock Z77 Pro3 nehmen. Das ist insgesamt etwas günstiger, und Du kannst die CPU mit einem Klick im BIOS auf 3,7GHz hochziehen.


----------



## pc_her (20. Mai 2012)

Ok dann mache ich das so wie True gesagt hat 
@TrueMonkey
geht das nun fix oder hast du noch nix getestet mit dem 3450 und z77?


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2012)

pc_her schrieb:


> Ok dann mache ich das so wie True gesagt hat
> @TrueMonkey
> geht das nun fix oder hast du noch nix getestet mit dem 3450 und z77?


 
Das geht recht einfach. Soviel musst du da nicht einstellen.


----------



## True Monkey (20. Mai 2012)

Das ist eigentlich nur ein klick im Bios .....multi auf 37 stellen 

Und ich habe das nicht nur getestet ............das werkelt bei meinen Jungen jetzt im Rechner (Blck 103-3,8Ghz)
Klick mal bei meiner sig auf "mein neuer kleiner"

ein klick auf" mein neuer großer " ist auch einen klick wert


----------



## Softy (20. Mai 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ein klick auf" mein neuer großer " ist auch einen klick wert



Mit welcher Kühlung?


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ein klick auf" mein neuer großer " ist auch einen klick wert


 
63 ist die Grenze beim Multi oder?


----------



## True Monkey (20. Mai 2012)

1. Ln2
2. jepp 63 

@ TE 

Wenn du die zeit hast warte noch ein wenig mit dem bestellen.
Ich wollte diese Woche noch andere Boards testen ob es mit denen auch geht ...Z75, H77


----------



## pc_her (20. Mai 2012)

Ok, wollte sowieso noch bis mitte der Woche warten, also kann ich bis Ende der Woche auch warten 
Bin schon gespannt auf die Ergebnisse.


----------



## ich111 (20. Mai 2012)

Beim Brenner würde ich zum GH24 greifen, da der das gleiche kostet, aber besser ist.
SSD würde ich mit 128GB nehmen, da 64GB etwas knapp bemessen sind.


----------



## pc_her (21. Mai 2012)

Sollte ich eig. für das BitFenix Shinobi Gehäuse noch extra Lüfter dazu kaufen?


----------



## Softy (21. Mai 2012)

Ich würde noch einen Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm oder Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, entkoppelt mit EKL Alpenföhn Case Spätzle dazu kaufen.


----------



## pc_her (24. Mai 2012)

Ok dann nehm ich den Enermax noch dazu 

True Monkey hast du schon die boards getestet, weil ich würde dann schon gern bestellen in den nächsten Tagen.

Gruß


----------



## True Monkey (24. Mai 2012)

nööp leider noch nicht 

Ich bin ein wenig darauf angewiesenn das jemand so eins bei uns im shop bestellt so das ich sobald es da ist ich vorher ein paar tests machen kann.
Blöderweise will momentan jeder ein z77 haben 

Aber ich habe heute morgen wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe noch ein iCafe h61 im Regal gesehen (das sollte eigendlich auch aufschluß darüber bringen ob es bei dem chipsatz auch funzt)

wenn ich bis morgen kein anderes bekomme nehme ich das übers WE zum testen 

Edit.

aber inzwischen habe ich mal getestet was passiert wenn ich alle Kerne bis auf einem im bios deaktiviere und dann mit multi 37 starte........

CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## pc_her (24. Mai 2012)

Ja sonst ist egal, ich nehm einfach das z77 

Werd nachher dann die entgültige Zusammenstellung hier reinschreiben und absegnen lassen 
und dann -> bestellen


----------



## True Monkey (24. Mai 2012)

jepp nimm das z77 

Ist eh besser ...vllt bekommst du ja später mal günstig gebr einen 3770k oder sonst was es dann gibt und dann hättest du auch ein board auf den du dann diese ? CPU nutzen kannst 

so groß ist der Preisunterschied eh nicht


----------



## pc_her (24. Mai 2012)

Ach mann, jetzt ist beim z77 pro3 wieder eine Lieferzeit von über 7 Tagen .. 
Gibts eine Alternative, die auch um die 90€ kostet?

MSI Z77A-G43, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7758-010R) | Geizhals Deutschland

 das vllt?


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2012)

Das MSI Brett kannst Du auch nehmen


----------



## nick9999 (24. Mai 2012)

Sieht gut aus, wenn es genug Anschlüsse für dich hat greife zu. Pech mit einem MB haben kann man immer, egal welcher Hersteller.


----------



## True Monkey (24. Mai 2012)

Das hier wäre das mit dem ich
"mein neuer kleiner" gescreent habe 

Gigabyte GA-Z77-DS3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (24. Mai 2012)

Wenn das Blau nur nicht so hässlich wäre.


----------



## nick9999 (24. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Blau nur nicht so hässlich wäre.



Irgendwie hat das schwarz von Asrock was, ist leider mit GPUs von Gigabyte alles Top aber das blaue PCB


----------



## True Monkey (24. Mai 2012)

Giga hat ja auch schwarz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coroc (24. Mai 2012)

Ja, selbermachen und Garantie verlieren...


----------



## pc_her (25. Mai 2012)

Hier nochmal die Entgültige Zusammenstellung, bitte absegnen 

Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450) | Geizhals Deutschland
MSI Z77A-G43, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7758-010R) | Geizhals Deutschland
2x Corsair ValueSelect DIMM 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (CMV4GX3M1A1333C9) | Geizhals Deutschland 
BitFenix Shinobi Germany Edition (BFC-SNB-150-GER1-RP) | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Pure Power CM 430W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-430W/BN180) | Geizhals Deutschland
Seagate Barracuda 7200 500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST500DM002) | Geizhals Deutschland
Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT064M4SSD2) | Geizhals Deutschland
EKL Alpenföhn Sella (Sockel 775/1155/1156/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000053) | Geizhals Deutschland 
(wenn HWV den nicht verbaut, nehm ich den: Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo (Sockel 775/1155/1156/754/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (RR-TX3E-22PK-R1) | Geizhals Deutschland)
ASUS DRW-24B3ST schwarz, SATA, retail (90-D40FJB-UAN10) | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Mid-Speed 120mm (T12025-MR-2/BL054) | Geizhals Deutschland
(Passt der? Für den brauche ich keine Entkoppler wenn ich das richtig sehe oder?)

+ Meine Shappire Radeon HD 5870

Gruß


----------



## coroc (25. Mai 2012)

Sieht gut aus Aber eigentlich sollte HWV den Sella vebauen (mein letztes Stand)


----------



## Softy (25. Mai 2012)

Den Gehäuselüfter würde ich die leisere Variante nehmen: be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Low-Speed 120mm (T12025-LR-2/BL053) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## pc_her (25. Mai 2012)

Ich hoffe ja das hwv den verbaut, aber werd ich gleich sehen.

Danke dir, dann nehm ich den leiseren 
Ist das eigentlich egal wo der dann eingebaut wird?
Das Shinobi hat ja laut meines Wissens vorne und hinten einen, wär da vllt. oben die Beste Lösung?


----------



## Softy (25. Mai 2012)

Das müsstest Du am besten mit zur Bestellung dazuschreiben, dass der Sella verbaut werden soll.

Das Shinobi hat glaub nur einen Lüfter hinten, daher sollte der 2. Lüfter vorne einblasend eingebaut werden.


----------



## pc_her (25. Mai 2012)

ok werd ich machen 

Ahso das hat nur einen.. Glaubst du reichen 2 oder sollte ich dann eher noch einen nehmen?


----------



## coroc (25. Mai 2012)

2 reichen erstmal, aber wenn du das Geld hast würde ich einen dritten mit rein nehmen


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2012)

Vorne, hinten und oben sollten Lüfter verbaut sein. Oben reicht ein 500rpm Lüfter aus.


----------



## pc_her (25. Mai 2012)

Die 7€ werden mich nicht umbringen 
Wo der dann hin? Unten,Oben,Vorne?


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2012)

Vorne kannst du einen normalen anbringen. einblasend oben reicht ein 500rpm Lüfter. Der soll nur die Luft etwas absaugen und hinten wieder eine normaler der raussaugt.


----------



## pc_her (25. Mai 2012)

Ok d.h vorne 120mm einblasend, hinten 120mm ausblasend und oben 140mm nun ein- oder ausblasend?
(wenn der oben aber auch 800rpm ist es auch ok?)


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2012)

Oben ausblasend. Immer mehr ausblasen lassen als einblasen.
800rpm geht auch weniger ist aber besser da die warme Luft sowieso nach oben steigt. Du brauchst da nur einen Lüfter der sie hinausbefördert oder laut zu sein und da reichen 500rpm aus.
Der Scythe reicht da aus.
Scythe Slip Stream 140x140x25mm, 500rpm, 46m³/h, 9.6dB(A) (SM1425SL12SL) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (25. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Scythe reicht da aus.
> Scythe Slip Stream 140x140x25mm, 500rpm, 46m³/h, 9.6dB(A) (SM1425SL12SL) | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Da habe ich einen im Office-Rechner. Absolut unhörbar


----------



## pc_her (25. Mai 2012)

Da brauch ich dann halt wieder die Case Spätzle richtig?


----------



## coroc (25. Mai 2012)

Zum Entkoppeln ja


----------



## Softy (25. Mai 2012)

pc_her schrieb:


> Da brauch ich dann halt wieder die Case Spätzle richtig?


 
Nicht unbedingt, Du kannst den Lüfter auch mit Schrauben befestigen, empfehlenswert sind die Käsespätzle aber schon


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2012)

pc_her schrieb:


> Da brauch ich dann halt wieder die Case Spätzle richtig?


 
Kommt darauf an. Bei dem 500rpm Lüfter brauchst du keine Entkoppler. Der ist so langsam dass du nichts merken wirst.


----------



## pc_her (25. Mai 2012)

Ok, dann ohne entkoppler


----------

